# Outdated adverts



## GeriatricGinger (Oct 7, 2017)

Outdated adverts seem common lately.. Like right now, there's a "VW ACTION 2012" ad banner in the header. That was so 5 yrs ago, no? [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Screenshot of what you are seeing? And if there is a link to the ad, can you copy it here too?

Kevin


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This is being sorted. The particular advert was for an annual event which has recently happened for this year - it's just that the banner reflected the first time and should have been updated each year. It was for the VW scene however so not best targeted here.


----------

